# travel cases - long sticks/staffs



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

My favorite stick for hikes in beautiful spots, such as the west coast redwoods, the Rockies, or along the beach is 62 1/2" in length, and it has a camera mount on top for use as a camera monopod. Another limitation is that I need a bit of padding so that I can check it as commercial airline baggage. The hard-shell cases I use now provide adequate protection, but the TSA people always open them for inspection, and then don't adequately secure the cases.

So, on our last adventure to the California redwoods, I spotted another old geezer with a nicely padded, small diameter case for his long stick. I didn't have an opportunity to quiz him.

The cases at Bass Pro appear too flimsy to me, to provide much protection. Cabella's is owned by Bass Pro, but they had several cases on their website that could work. I've emailed them some questions. However, I'd trust the forum members here more than those who stand to profit from a sale.

Also, my hiking stick is about 1 1/2" in diameter.

Any suggestions will be appreciated!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Short of making one yourself out of PVC pipe and some sort of padding, I really can't offer much advice. You could look into hard plastic document tubes for shipping artwork or blueprints. I took a peek at Amazon and the largest they had listed extended to 52 inches, but maybe two shorter ones cobbled together would work.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I would make my own. PVC pipe with a threaded end cap would be easiest and lightest. It wouldn't be hard to add a carry strap and a padlock hasp on the cap to keep it secure.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Probably a lot easier than what I had envisioned which was cutting it lengthwise then adding piano hinges. As long as there wasn't anything which stuck out from the surface of the stick to snag on the padding when getting it out of the pipe, that is.


----------

